

Ask HN: Accepting cash for online orders? - mujarshad

Hi,<p>I am trying to find a good model for supporting cash payments for orders placed online but haven&#x27;t been able to think of one where I can be guaranteed payment in full once the order is delivered.<p>Do any of you know of an example where this has worked well? I would love to be able to support this, and I&#x27;m hoping someone has an example that I can learn from.
======
sjs382
When you deliver the product, you collect the cash. If the cash isn't there,
you don't complete the delivery. What am I missing?

If you're looking for a service that does this, UPS and FedEx do it. Search
"Cash on Delivery" or "Collect on Delivery"

~~~
mujarshad
Hmm, I don't think you are missing anything. I was wondering are there things
I could do in order to improve the chance that the person on the other end
will have the cash upon delivery?

I would imagine most people do want to pay for their order, however, they may
forget to grab cash for their order or something along those lines.

So, keeping that in mind do you know if I as a provider could do things to
help customers fulfill their orders as that would also help me a lot. I would
imagine this is something others have dealt with and if I could learn from
their implementations it would help a lot.

------
andytruett
What about this? Found via ProductHunt just today.

[https://www.payondelivery.com/](https://www.payondelivery.com/)

~~~
mujarshad
I'm not really familiar with how that works but doesn't the buyer still need
to use a credit card or something to have money on their payondelivery
account?

I would really like to be able to allow people to pay with cash but guarantee
some sort of security that I would receive payment.

